# Replacing Rear Quarter Window Chrome Sash?



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice/suggestions to replace the chrome sash channel on the rear quarter windows? Unbenownst to me...the passenger's side quarter window sash comes off if I roll the window down. (At least it goes down and up fine...but looks like it's too close to the rubber seal and the channel gets knocked off.

Either way...I saw that it was all rotted on the inside. I ordered a roll of replacement material to put inside it and some 3M tape, but it was easier to do in my mind then when I actually went to do it. (Think giant mess and doesn't appear to be a good seal.)

Didn't know if someone had done it before and has a tip. Right now I'd just like to get a good sealing channel on...then I'll figure out why it gets knocked off by it's placement.

Thanks, Chris


----------

